# Thyme Feeding?



## Rik (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there anything I can put on my elfin thyme and woolly thyme to encourage more growth? Or do I just need to wait for Spring? I am in coastal central California.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in So Cal and mine continue to grow during the winter. Don't overwater them or let the soil dry out.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here in Northern Cal it stops growing in the winter for about 8 weeks. Both are slow growers by nature. Some glaciers move faster then Elfin Thyme grows.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I try to keep my Elfin Thyme shaded and water using a mixture of Miracle Gro 15-30-15 at half strength. They are a cool weather grower and do best in spring and fall. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I seem to have two varieties of elfin that grow intermixed together.

One variety grows from the main "clump" outwards. The clump just expands in diameter.

The other grows out like "dreadlocks" that then grow together to fill in the area. They may start out as a rust to red color, then turn green. Lately these have been growing like crazy "mon."

The leaves on both seem the same, though they are so small, it's hard to tell any differences..


----------



## Rik (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By toddalin on 04 Jan 2012 02:55 PM 
I seem to have two varieties of elfin that grow intermixed together.

One variety grows from the main "clump" outwards. The clump just expands in diameter.

The other grows out like "dreadlocks" that then grow together to fill in the area. They may start out as a rust to red color, then turn green. Lately these have been growing like crazy "mon."

The leaves on both seem the same, though they are so small, it's hard to tell any differences..

That sounds like elfin thyme and woolly thyme mix together.

And THANKS to everyone for the input!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I have some wooly thyme and think it is fuzzier (hence the name).

Mix of the two.


Elfin thyme that grows out from the clump.


You don't need to go to Jamaica to find elfin dreadlocks Mon.


----------

